# $1 a gallon sale



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

i've heard on mfk that the $1 a gallon sale is starting soon


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Seems like (I work for them), though they haven't told us anything about it yet. All I know is They sent me 14 40b, among a ton of other tanks, so it seems like a pretty good possibility.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Courtesy of user TimsFrogs on another forum:



> Starts 6/26 -7/23/11
> 
> 10 gal - $10
> 20 gal high - $20
> ...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

40 breeder, here I come...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Where is this sale? Whats MFK? Who is having a 1$ a gallon sale?

I've also been thinking about a few more tanks to set up as verts. An a 40 breeder would be nice for more terrestrial darts.

Doug


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

NM - Google is my friend. There is no PetCo in El Paso. There is one in Las Cruces tho. Looks like I might be making a drive this weekend.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Tony said:


> Courtesy of user TimsFrogs on another forum:
> 
> 
> > Starts 6/26 -7/23/11
> ...


As I recall, last year 55's were discounted, but I don't think they were $55 because it would be too much of a loss. 
Then again, I have trouble remembering what happened last week, let alone last _year_, so you might want to check with someone else.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

That is petco right? That's having the sale?


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

We had several $1/gallon sales last year, actually. The 55's were discounted to $55, but I think there may have been one of those sales (the last one) where they were not. Honestly, the 40 breeders are more of a loss, as wholesale, they are about the same price as a 55 gallon.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Where is this sale? Whats MFK? Who is having a 1$ a gallon sale?
> 
> I've also been thinking about a few more tanks to set up as verts. An a 40 breeder would be nice for more terrestrial darts.
> 
> Doug


petco is having the sale its a dollar a gallon on 10 20 long 20 high 29 40 breeder and 55 gallon tanks and mfk is monster fish keepers


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

dravenxavier said:


> We had several $1/gallon sales last year, actually. The 55's were discounted to $55, but I think there may have been one of those sales (the last one) where they were not. Honestly, the 40 breeders are more of a loss, as wholesale, they are about the same price as a 55 gallon.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

So is this sale going on right now or upcoming? The nearest petco is 45 minutes drive from el paso. I wonder if it is an advertized sale like in a flier if PetSmart will match it.


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I know that my store has not been given a date for it. Perhaps someone else may chime in who has come across the info somewhere. If not, I will post on here as soon as they tell me.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish petco carried 15gallon tanks.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> So is this sale going on right now or upcoming? The nearest petco is 45 minutes drive from el paso. I wonder if it is an advertized sale like in a flier if PetSmart will match it.


Given that the date range from Tony relates to all Petco stores 

Starts 6/26 -7/23/11. 

You will need to contact the store closest to you as each store geographical area has the sale different times. In CA, I believe it could be July 4th week or if not I'd assume end of July. If I'm not mistaken I thought the previous sale was more close to August than anything..


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve25 said:


> Given that the date range from Tony relates to all Petco stores
> 
> Starts 6/26 -7/23/11.
> 
> You will need to contact the store closest to you as each store geographical area has the sale different times. In CA, I believe it could be July 4th week or if not I'd assume end of July. If I'm not mistaken I thought the previous sale was more close to August than anything..


They need to hurry this up because I was planning on building a 20 gals for my brothers birthday which is on the 7th.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I asked an employee and locally they have received a very large shipment of tanks, however they have not recieved the discount labels which are sent 2 weeks in advance of the sale. Hmmm....


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Attention: If you live in DFW - the flier is out - $1/gallon sale begins today 6-26. They list 55g, 40b, 29H, 20H, 20L, and 10g.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You can check your weekly circulars online at this address:
PETCO - Local Ad

The closes one to me also starts today


> Rectangular Glass Tanks
> $1 per gallon tank sale, 3 WEEKS ONLY! Sale ends July 16
> 
> STARTING AT $10.00
> Valid Jun. 26 - Jul. 16


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

dang it! I just bought an exo and the wife says no more tanks... it's just.. so tempting!


----------



## Frogzilla (Apr 4, 2011)

I went to the local store today and they indeed had the $1 a gallon sale. I got 2 ten gallons and 3 twenty highs.... May have to go back for more twenties.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

It's going on here in Denton. Got two 20's today. I also found out my rack wont hold 4 20s on one shelf. Guess I'll just have to get another rack.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

RentaPig311 said:


> It's going on here in Denton. Got two 20's today. I also found out my rack wont hold 4 20s on one shelf. Guess I'll just have to get another rack.


You lose about 3" of usable space due to the posts, so a 48" rack is only 45" in real terms, a 36" is 33", etc.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, I went to Petco and people were loading up tanks, I was able to get what I wanted though. 2x 29g and 2 10g for my 36" rack. Now I need to really wow the wife with something like a vacation to enhance her tolerance of my frogs. She doesnt like frogs (same fear as snakes and spider) and I am using the Den as my "Man cave"... what a wonderful wife ehh? 

Also decided to order my vert conversion kits early since I figure there will be a big run on them now that the entire country of froggers has just loaded up on raw aquariums...


One ques, I just noticed the 29 glass rests on the metal (in vert position) - oh man I didnt think about that... so i guess just a nice board to support and balance weight loading is std way to solve? any other suggestions. Want to make the stand as pretty as I can.


Thx


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tony said:


> You lose about 3" of usable space due to the posts, so a 48" rack is only 45" in real terms, a 36" is 33", etc.


Shoulda figured that. Anyone have a link to a rack that will hold them all both weight and space?


----------



## atelopusman (Jun 2, 2011)

is it at random stores i am here in west fort worth and have a petco down the street and been there 3 times this week and nothing


----------



## atelopusman (Jun 2, 2011)

duh just went to petco and seen just started today but out of tank i wanted owell try at another tomorrow maybe get lucky


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome sale. I picked up a 40 breeder today. I'll be going back for another 40 and some 20Hs.


----------



## MidnightFruitPunch92 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yay!! Going to go tomorrow and pick a 20gL and 2x 10g


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if petsmart will match this sale? The closest petco is 1+ hour away and there's a petsmart 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## macasus (Jun 7, 2011)

got a 55 and 20 gal today yeah baby!!


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

No idea if they will price match
Petsmart is currently offering 20% off Terrariums
Zoomed and Exo Terras.
Not as good a sale as the 1$ a gal but....
36x18x18 199.99 Exo Terra
Exo Terra Nano with canopy 54.99

18x18x24 79.99 Zoo Med
12x12x12 44.99 Zoo Med
12x12x18 53.99 Zoo Med

All Living things (name brand) 
10gal terrarium 39.99
5.5gal terrarium 26.99


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

Petco will price-match Petsmart, IF you can find one that's stocking ZooMed/Exoterra terrariums, as most Petcos do not. The All Living Things brand does not apply, as it is their store brand. We also price match same-brand products.

Not sure if/when they'll do it again, but the sliding top cages go on sale every once in a while for 50% off.

As for the racks not holding 2 24" tanks, you can always do a 20H and an 18x18 Exoterra next to it. The Exoterra will be a couple inches higher, but it's an option.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

took advantage of the sale yesterday and made out like a bandit!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

now to decide between the zoo meds or the 20 gals


----------



## LookinRound (May 1, 2011)

I just got two 40 breeders for $10 each  one will probably be for a bearded dragon for my fiance as I know she wants one of those. Not sure about the other one, but couldn't pass that price up... last 2 they had.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

$10 for a 40 breeder! Nice score.

I snagged up these today.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Spaff said:


> Does anyone know if petsmart will match this sale? The closest petco is 1+ hour away and there's a petsmart 10 minutes from my house.


Yeah. I wish. Same thing for me. I'm tempted to call my mother and ask her to check.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

stevenhman said:


> $10 for a 40 breeder! Nice score.
> 
> I snagged up these today.


wow, nice tank setup. Ive never seen that type of frog before. You must be good at breeding them. 
No SLS there.


----------



## CVB (May 30, 2011)

$1 per gallon would be a lot more exciting if they would start stocking 300's for people like me. Somewhere around that point I could buy tanks, disassemble them for the glass below market sheet prices at that thickness. Would be beautiful.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

CVB said:


> $1 per gallon would be a lot more exciting if they would start stocking 300's for people like me. Somewhere around that point I could buy tanks, disassemble them for the glass below market sheet prices at that thickness. Would be beautiful.


Use craigslist...that's where I got mine for $200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVB (May 30, 2011)

Very very large tanks that are reef suitable (I'm mainly an aquarist) are pretty expensive out here, mainly do to lack of supply. Any frog habitats we need, we just build in the shop, of course. The joy of helping run a terrarium building company is that you can pretty much get any tank you want for next to nothing, assuming your own labor has no value (which is a pretty fair assessment in my case).


----------

